# low voltage lighting and wap cable in same conduit



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

Need to install a cat 5e cable to allow for a W.A.P, and the best route is in a 3/4 conduit with a direct burial / cmp3 listed low voltage cable. Will I see any issues by doing this, really not my area of expertise. About 15 ft of pvc that is installed thru an exterior wall, before ending in a post and beam structure. I plan on using a cat5e cable rated for outdoors


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Low Voltage or Extra Low Voltage?


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

if by extra low voltage you mean 24v or less then yes


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Id do it.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Not seeing a problem here...


----------

